# My Duck Died



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

My duckling, FrankenFurter, died tonight. I feel sad, but also kinda relived and guilty. Although I still feel, it's as though I don't care and I don't like it. I also think my dad's sick and I'm freaking the fuck out. He's cold and shivering but he doesn't have a fever and he has body pain. I'm scared.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry to hear about your duck.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

It's not that you _don't_ care. It's that you're too afraid of the pain of caring. Or at least that seems to be what happens to me when I lose an animal. Losing an animal that was close to your heart can be very heart-breaking. *Hugs*


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry about your duck....









Maybe your father should see a doctor...


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Sorry about your duck....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...or maybe a quack.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> ...or maybe a quack.


Ohhhhhh, Brando - I don't know whether to cringe or laugh! (can't help the latter 'cause I must be evil)

Spock,

What was wrong with FrankenFurter? (cute name). I have pet Geese for what it is worth.

Do you have a picture to post?

As for your dad, what is going on. This sounds terrible. Is he diabetic? Has he seen doctors?


----------

